# مصنع كندي لصناعة الصابون السائل



## محمود+ (7 سبتمبر 2011)

الاخوة والاخوات الكرام...السلام عليكم
اطلب منكم مساعدتي حول كيفية انشاء مصنع للصابون السائل من الالف الى الياء (من المواد والادوات والاجهزة اللازمة لمثل هذا المشروع مروراً بالمواد الاولية والى طرق الخلط والنسب والاضافات حسب المواصفات القياسية واكون ممتناً اذا احتوت بعض الصور التوضيحية) حيث اني اسكن في مدينة صغيرة في اطراف كندا وبعد دراسة للمتطلبات من اجل توفير باب للرزق لي ولعائلتي في بلاد الغربة وجدت من الافضل ان اعمل مصنع بطاقة انتاجية بحدود (2-3 طن يومياً)...الا انني تنقصني الخبرة في مثل هذا المجال لكن لي الامل بعد التوكل على الله ان تساعدوني حول كيفيه انشاء مثل هذا المصنع خطوة بخطوة واهم الاجهزة والعدد والمواد الاوليه الواجب شرائها وتحضيرها لمثل هذا المشروع وماهي افضل الطرق لصناعة الصابون السائل (صابون غسل اليد وغسل الصحون)..ومن خلال بحثي في هذا التجمع وجدت الكثير من المساهمات والنصائح والارشادات من قبل الاخوه والاخوات جزاهم الله خير جزاء الا انني لم اجد طريقة موحدة (قياسية) او معتمدة في التحضير وكل حسب طريقة تصنيعه او بالاعتماد على تجربته و في كثير من الاحيان يستعصب علي ايجاد المسميات باللغه الانكليزية وكذلك الاضافات الضرورية لجعل المنتج يوافق شروط الصحة والسلامة ويوافق المنتجات المتوفرة في الاسواق من امثال (دوف ولوكس وديال وغيرها)...فأرجو مساعدتكم لي ووفقكم الله وجعلها في ميزان حسناتكم...​


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (10 مارس 2014)

اذا كان المقصود دراسة جدوى راسلنى على [email protected] لادلك على من يقوم بها فى حدود المواصفات فالمكاتب المعتمده موجوده وتبعدك عن مشاكل الشرك.اما اذا كان المقصود اسئله محدده - اسأل وسأجيبك -وقد يكون الاجدى ان تشترى المنتج جاهز بسعر تجارى وتقوم بتعبئته باسمك وعلامتك التجاريه حتى تتيقن من السوق - حتى هذه - حولى الكثير من المصانع المصريه التى تأخذ هذا الاتجاه - وتضمن لك المواصفات - عموما - حدد السؤال ليسهل الرد عليه - بدلا من شمولية الموضوع


----------

